

How to Know if a Start-Up is Right for You - mchang16
http://www.employeeevolution.com/archives/2008/05/08/how-to-know-if-a-start-up-is-right-for-you/

======
bmaier
Good advice I suppose, but how many times is someone going to write a blog
post about the same thing

